# Wird es eine DRP3 revision mit SW3 geben?



## TheWolf (15. August 2015)

Ich spiele zur Zeit mit dem gedanken mir einen Dark Rock Pro 3 zu kaufen.
Und da ja das Release der SW3 bald bevorsteht, stellt sich mir natürlich die Frage ob es geplant ist eine neue revision des DRP3 rauszubringen mit SW3 statt SW2.

Mit freundlichen grüßen


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (15. August 2015)

Der müsste doch schon SW3 drauf haben, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## TheWolf (15. August 2015)

Meines wissens nach sind SW3 bisher nur in den DPP11 verbaut


----------



## claster17 (15. August 2015)

Die Lüfter vom DRP3 sind allerdings schon 6-polig.


----------



## be quiet! Support (17. August 2015)

Hallo TheWolf,

in der Dark Rock 3 Generation werden bereits hochwertige Silent Wings Lüfter mit der 6-Pol Motor Technologie verwendet, dennoch sind sie nicht als reguläre Silent Wings 3 zu betrachten. Ob diese Lüfter beim Marktstart der für H1 geplanten Silent Wings 3 im Rahmen einer Revision getauscht werden steht derzeit noch nicht fest. Wir bündeln zur Zeit erst einmal unsere Kräfte um die Entwicklung und Fertigung der Silent Wings 3 abzuschließen.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## TheWolf (19. August 2015)

Vielen dank für die Antwort.


Mit freundlichen grüßen


----------



## Threshold (26. August 2015)

be quiet! Support schrieb:


> Wir bündeln zur Zeit erst einmal unsere Kräfte um die Entwicklung und Fertigung der Silent Wings 3 abzuschließen.



In den Netzteilen ist der Lüfter doch schon seit langem verbaut.
Wo ist also der Unterschied zur Case Version. dass ihr da noch so lange herum entwickelt?


----------



## be quiet! Support (26. August 2015)

In den Netzteilen werden ausschließlich 135mm Lüfter verbaut. Diese sind nur für eine Umgebung / eine Aufgabe produziert und müssen nicht in verschiedenen Gehäusen oder unterschiedlichen Radiatoren performant und leise laufen, das macht es etwas leichter. Auch wird hier keine flexible Befestigung gebraucht. Es sind die Feinheiten, die immer wieder zu Verzögerungen führen können. Und wir sind sehr kleinlich mit uns selbst. Für uns ist zum Beispiel ein 120mm Lüfter nicht einfach ein geschrumpfter Netzteillüfter sondern ein eigenständiges Produkt, dass alle Test und Anforderungen separat durchlaufen und möglichst perfekt erfüllen muss.

Gruß
Christian


----------

